# Exo terra 90x45x90



## jplev8 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi

Does anybody know some place I could purchase one of these? and also deliver?

many thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Dard (Jul 4, 2009)

i got one of these, but i found nobody wanted to deliver because of breakages so i asked my local rep shop (blue lizard reptiles : victory to get one in for me then i collected it from the shop. 

it might be an idea to go to you closest rep shop too


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

No-one will courier these as none of the couriers will guarantee them against breakages and they smash easily in transit. If you wanted one we could order one in for you to collect.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

jplev8 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know some place I could purchase one of these? and also deliver?
> 
> ...


Not sure where you are but we keep in stock.


----------



## jplev8 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi

Many thanks for your replies, unfortunately I'm from the north east and have been unable so far to find one in stock any where.


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

I currently have the exo terra 60x45x45 with my boa in shes about 7/8 months old n just over 3ft so is starting to get thicker and longer. My local rep shop has the bigger 90 exo terra in stock and can deliver but am wondering if its a waste of money incase she out grows it within 6 months or something ? Up to what size would the bigger exo terra be ok for her as might have to get a bigger wooden viv but prefer the exo terra look.

Thanks


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

CarlB said:


> I currently have the exo terra 60x45x45 with my boa in shes about 7/8 months old n just over 3ft so is starting to get thicker and longer. My local rep shop has the bigger 90 exo terra in stock and can deliver but am wondering if its a waste of money incase she out grows it within 6 months or something ? Up to what size would the bigger exo terra be ok for her as might have to get a bigger wooden viv but prefer the exo terra look.
> 
> Thanks


 You would be better to go with a traditional wooden vivarium, Glass doesnt retain heat very well so you will struggle getting your temperatures right. Also it will outgrow it very quickly, something like this would be suitable -
Vivexotic EX48 Vivarium Beech 48 inch - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------

